# New Holland TN70a Hydraulic issue



## Choatecav (Jul 2, 2020)

I was servicing my 2007 NH TN70a today and I changed the oil and filter, the fuel filter, the air filter and then changed the transmission filter. I had been told to make sure that I filled the new filter slowly with transmission fluid so that the pump would be able to draw it up. 
Started it right up and all of the other areas worked like a charm, but when I went to lift the front bucket or the lift arms on the 3 point hitch, nothing happened. I let it run a while and kept trying but nothing. Shut it off, waited a while and crawled beneath tractor and removed the filter. It was completely full and running over. I re-seated it and tried all again but no luck. 
I know I must have air in the system or something, but I am at a loss as to where or how to bleed it off.

Any ideas???

thanks.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"All the other areas worked like a charm". Does that include the steering? If so, then the filter is not the problem. Look at the hydraulic pumps. There are two, one for steering and one for the loader/lift system. Look at the one nearest the radiator. The flange bolted to the top of it should have a plug threaded into it. Loosen that plug and briefly start the engine, letting it run for just a second or two and shut it off. If that primes the pump, you will see oil running out. Tighten the plug and you should be back in business.


----------



## Choatecav (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you for that advice. To be honest, I did not try the steering as my lift was on the ground and I could not go anywhere,
I will try your suggestion and report back.
thanks


----------



## Choatecav (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, Mr. Fedup, you nailed it..........
I tried my steering and all was good. 
My neighbor came over and we went to the front Hydro pump and opened the valve. I cranked it up but no fluid came out. So, I revved it just a bit and moved the lift arm and fluid started squirting out. I shut it off immediately and we capped it off and tried it again everything worked. 
My neighbor had done this on other tractors but said he had never seen it take so long to get the fluid to squirt out. Must have been a considerable amount of air needing to be bled off.

thanks a lot!!!!


----------

